# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Bike-Treffs >  Sonntag 26.07.03 >>>>> Saalbach?!?!

## brainbooting

Ich werd morgen abend richtung heimat aufbrechen und am sonntag, dann gleich mal nach saalbach reinfahrn. sonst noch wer da?

----------

